#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Asme ptc

## Dhinesh.t

Dear all,
Can anyone upload the following ASME PTC standards? 
ASME PTC 12.4 
	EN-Moisture Separator Reheaters 
ASME PTC 12.5 
	EN-Single Phase Heat Exchangers 
ASME PTC 19.11 
	EN-Steam and Water Sampling Conditioning and Analysis in the Power Cycle 
ASME PTC 19.12 
	EN-PART 12: MEASUREMENT OF TIME INSTRUMENTS AND APPARATUS 
ASME PTC 19.13 
	EN-PART 13: MEASUREMENT OF ROTARY SPEED INSTRUMENTS AND APPARATUS 
ASME PTC 19.2 
	EN-Part 2: Pressure Measurement Instruments and Apparatus 
ASME PTC 19.22 
	EN-Data Acquisition Systems 
ASME PTC 19.23 
	EN-Part 23: Guidance Manual for Model Testing Instruments and Apparatus 
ASME PTC 19.3 TW 
	EN-Thermo wells Performance Test Codes 
ASME PTC 19.7 
	EN-Part 7: Measurement of Shaft Power Instruments and Apparatus 
ASME PTC 2 
	EN-Definitions and Values Performance Test Codes 
ASME PTC 24 
	EN-Ejectors 
ASME PTC 29 
	EN-Speed-Governing Systems for Hydraulic Turbine-Generator Units 
ASME PTC 30 
	EN-Air Cooled Heat Exchangers 
ASME PTC 36 
	EN-Measurement of Industrial Sound 
ASME PTC 38 


	EN-Determining the Concentration of Particulate Matter in a Gas Stream 
ASME PTC 39 
	EN-Steam Traps 
ASME PTC 4.3 
	EN-Air Heaters 
ASME PTC 6.1 
	EN-INTERIM TEST CODE FOR AN ALTERNATIVE PROCEDURE FOR TESTING STEAM TURBINES 
ASME PTC 6A 
	EN-Appendix A To PTC 6 the Test Code for Steam Turbines 
ASME PTC 70 
	EN-Ramp Rates 

Thank you in advance.See More: Asme ptc

----------


## makmak9

up.

waiting for someone to upload

.

----------

